# Summer Fair Shrewsbury



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder if you want the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend at Shrewsbury it has to be booked before* 27th April* after this date it will be £40.

So get your names down and get booking soon for the discount

We all had a very nice time there last year

Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk

Thanks for the reminder. I will book asap. I have put us down on the list.

It was a great weekend last year. Outdoor entertainment was really good. Looking forward to the Queen act. Fingers crossed for the weather.
Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

Only * 10 days left* for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend at Shrewsbury folks

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> Only * 10 days left* for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend at Shrewsbury folks
> 
> Jacquie


Jacquie, The £35 is only for phone bookings and NOT for those made over the internet! I made the mistake of thinking that the £5 deduction would be applied after selecting attending with MHF but I was wrong.
Gina from Event's has informed me that this is clearly stated on the on line booking form but what they say is "PLEASE NOTE - Discount codes cannot be accepted for online bookings. If you have a discount code, please call 01775 723723 to book."
Club membership is therefore counted as a "Discount code" even though you have no code to give!!

The information on the MHF rally page makes no mention of this, just that the cost will be £35 and can be booked by phone or internet. Can the information on the Rally page be altered to be in line with Event's booking policy please i.e. that the £35 only applies to phone bookings.
Ray


----------



## LadyJ

All altered now Ray

So if you want the discount book with Event Developments by* PHONE on 01775 723723 before the 27th April*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 5 days left for the cheaper rate at Shrewsbury now after 5pm on Friday 27th April it will be £40 for the weekend






Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Last day tomorrow for the cheaper rate of £35 folks after 5pm it will revert to £40




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Last DaY * TODAY * For the discount folks book before 5pm

After today it will be full price and booking will close on 21st June 2012

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Full price now for Shrewsbury booking closes 21st June

Anymore joining us :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming I am sure you will enjoy it we had a smashing time there last year



Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Shrewsbury is a really nice place we are looking forward to it!


----------



## LadyJ

JollyJack said:


> Shrewsbury is a really nice place we are looking forward to it!


Me too Bob just wish a few more folks would join us there :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to join us at Shrewsbury PLEASE




Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk

Anyone who doesn't go is missing a great show. OK so it's not the biggest show by any means but it is great. The evening entertainment is outdoor, you just bring your own chairs, so no more uncomfortable chairs (hopefully). You are not squished in, bring your own beer,wine etc, so nice and cheap.
The town is fairly close and quite a nice town.
Last years MHF pitch was in a nice location, very close to the entertainment and just behind some of the traders, you couldn't get much closer to the 'action'. 
Just north west of Birmingham it's very centrally located.

Come on after the Peterborough washout we are due for some good show weather.


----------



## rayc

ched999uk said:


> The town is fairly close and quite a nice town.


Plus they lay on a pleasure boat from the showground quay to the town centre at a very cheap price, or at least they did last year.


----------



## LadyJ

Mentioning the river Ray is flooded there at the moment  still plenty of time for it to dry up I hope :roll: :lol: 



Anymore coming?????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to book for Shrewbury folks booking closes at 5pm on 21st June.

As far as I know we have the same pitch that we had last year which was ideal  


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Any more coming to join us at Shrewsbury PLEASE
> 
> Jacquie


Shrewsbury clashes with Goodwood Festival of Speed Iam afraid to which we are booked for. We really enjoyed Shrewsbury last year so I have spoken with Lord March to see if he would consider rearranging the date of Goodwood FOS because it clashes with Shrewsbury but its not looking good.

So it looks like we will have to leave it until next year, sorry.

See you at Southport instead.


----------



## LadyJ

Still time for a few more of you to join us at Shrewsbury its almost in Wales :lol: so why aren't the Welsh lot on here coming???



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming ??????




Jacquie


----------



## Happycampers

Hi Jacquie, 
Now that I have become a man of leisure and finally given up the day job,well at least the one i was getting payed for, we thought that we should make the effort and join you and John for the weekend, looking forward to it.

Nigel & Ann


----------



## LadyJ

Happycampers said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> Now that I have become a man of leisure and finally given up the day job,well at least the one i was getting payed for, we thought that we should make the effort and join you and John for the weekend, looking forward to it.
> 
> Nigel & Ann


Well done Nigel  Look forward to seeing you both there

Anymore joining us at Shrewsbury we still have plenty of room

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to book for Shrewsbury folks booking closes on 21st June 2012 the price is £40 for the weekend Friday to Monday.



Jacquie


----------



## ceejayt

Will be booking online tomorrow. Loos like fun


----------



## rayc

ceejayt said:


> Will be booking online tomorrow. Loos like fun


Our loo is very happy  Hopefully yours will have a great time at Shrewsbury.
Ray


----------



## ceejayt

rayc said:


> ceejayt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be booking online tomorrow. Loos like fun
> 
> 
> 
> Our loo is very happy  Hopefully yours will have a great time at Shrewsbury.
> Ray
Click to expand...

Must have loos on the brain - see my earlier pst re faulty cassette indicator!


----------



## ceejayt

Have booked


----------



## LadyJ

ceejayt said:


> Have booked


Hi ceejayt

Thanks for booking but could you please add your name on our rally list so I know to expect you, just click the link below and then click on the bit at the bottom that says" Reserve me a Provisional place at this show rally" fill in your details press submit and your on the list.

You should get an e.mail from us and to confirm you have booked you click on the link in the e.mail and that will confirm you on our list.

Shrewsbury Rally List

We look forward to seeing you there 

Jacquie


----------



## ceejayt

> Hi ceejayt
> 
> Thanks for booking but could you please add your name on our rally list


Done


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you coming to Shrewsbury??????????? weather permitting :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 8 days left to book to camp with us at Shrewsbury booking closes at 5pm on 21st June




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Pre booking has been extended to 5pm on Wednesday 27th June  and apparently we are not allowed and stragglers  so if you want to camp with us get booking folks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming? I think the boss man Nukie might be talked into bringing some drinkys thats if he makes it there :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore???????????????? we had a smashing time last year and we had the sun  



Jacquie


----------



## Raptor107

Just booked my first motorhome rally !!  and all done online. Great that the pre-booking date was extended as my job doesnt let me know if I am working at weekends until approx 10 days before, so usually cant book in advance.
Just hope the rain keeps away as I wont be bringing my Landrover Defender !
Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Exhibitors at this event will include:
A S Bikes (A S Toys) Fuller Motorhomes Ltd Outdoor Bits
Adams Rugs & Runners Go European Motorhomes Outdoor World (North West) Ltd
All Solar / Sew N' So's Good Food Catering Pans & Co
Auto-Mate / Quantum Tuning Grove & Dean Insurance Parrotsol
Automotive Leisure Ltd Half Moon Bay (Leisure) Ltd PBR Tools
Barnes & Robinson (DPR Retail) Hammer Stahl PDS Design / Online-LEDs.com
Berkley Owls Hayes (Leisure) Ltd Peters Event Catering Ltd
Borders Leisure Horizons Leisure Vehicles Ltd Powrwheel Ltd
Brit Stops I H Motorhomes Premier Mobile Catering
Calder Leisure J P Footwear Rhyno Movers Ltd
Camp'N Shop Jacksons Satellites / TSC Rose Awnings 
Camper UK Jolly Jester Inflatables Runners Retreat
Camping & Caravanning Club K9 Gates S T T Group
Campsite Shop Leather Genie Sail & Trail Ltd
Care-A-Van LEDbulbs4U.co.uk Savaspace
Carpet Shop Leisure Power Ltd Shire Conversions
Coast Insurance Leisuretech Retail Simply Sencillo Cider
Cool My Camper Little Round Cake Company Smart Outdoors
Cotton Traders Clearance Magic Car Cleaning Co. Soldiers Off The Street
Country Seats UK Mendelssohns Timberland Motorhomes 
Countrystar Clothing Ltd MGR Retail Ltd Tow-bars 2 Tow-cars Ltd
Coventry Mobile Catering Mirror Guard Travelworld RV
Craft People 2000 Motor Caravanners Club Vac Bag Products
Cupcakes By Kay Motorhome Fun Vantage Motorhomes Ltd
Cyclo-Ssage Ltd Motorhomes & Caravans Ltd Vehicles 4 Leisure
Designs Motorplus Derby Ltd Wildax Motorhomes
DRW Electronics N T Windbreaks Wind Art Ltd
Electronics Worldwide Ltd National Trust - Attingham Park World of Motorhomes Ltd
Freedom Is Ltd Oakwell Motorhomes Zead
(all details correct at time of going to press)

Visitors to the UK Motorhome Summer Fair can also enjoy cruises on the River Severn aboard the fantastic Sabrina Boat, plus see the UK's first Owl Agility display at this show.

Weekend Camping is priced at £40 per pitch in advance, or £50 on the day. To book online, or for more information, visit the website www.uksummerfair.co.uk or contact organisers Event Developments Ltd on 01775 723723. Weekend campers will also enjoy 2 superb open-air Summer concerts with Queen II on Friday night and a patriotic Last Night Of The Proms concert on Saturday night.


----------



## LadyJ

Raptor107 said:


> Just booked my first motorhome rally !!  and all done online. Great that the pre-booking date was extended as my job doesnt let me know if I am working at weekends until approx 10 days before, so usually cant book in advance.
> Just hope the rain keeps away as I wont be bringing my Landrover Defender !
> Dave


Well done Dave look forward to meeting you there and you won't need your Landrover more likely need oars :lol: please God we get some sun at this one :roll:

Any more coming we still have room, well thats if the river hasn't flooded yet :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk

The show organisers have stated 'UK MOTORHOME SUMMER FAIR UNAFFECTED BY RECENT WET WEATHER' on their web site so looks like the ground is OK. There was a horse show on over the weekend and they said ground was good as well. Although I guess most of the horse set use 4x4 so not quite as much of a problem as MH.

Fingers crossed the weather will be dry at least.

See you all there.


----------



## brynric

We've just booked in, continuing our desperate attempt to go to a show where it doesn't rain. 
When is the Dubai motorhome and (camel) caravan exhibition on this year? :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Just had this from Event

LATEST NEWS 25/06/12
UK MOTORHOME SUMMER FAIR UNAFFECTED BY RECENT WET WEATHER

The UK Motorhome Summer Fair which takes place at Shrewsbury Showground this weekend (Saturday 30th June & Sunday 1st July) has been unaffected by recent heavy rain as seen in other parts of the country.

Advance booking for Weekend Camping will close at 5pm this Wednesday (27th June) - these can be booked online at www.uksummerfair.co.uk or by calling Event Developments Ltd on 01775 723723. Weekend Camping pitches are £40 in advance.

A limited number of weekend camping pitches may also be available for non-booked arrivals, priced at £50 each, however we strongly advise booking in advance to avoid disappointment.

The UK Motorhome Summer Fair features over 100 trade stands, and 2 nights of open-air Summer concerts including Queen II and a Last Night Of The Proms concert with Shrewsbury Light Orchestra.

Day Tickets can be purchased upon arrival on Saturday and Sunday (priced at £6 per person). For further infotmation see www.uksummerfair.co.uk

Thanks for reading,
Event Developments Ltd

Event Developments Ltd, Top Floor, 47-49 Winsover Road, Spalding, Lincolnshire, PE11 1EG
Web: www.eventdevelopments.co.uk Tel: 01775 723723


----------



## peterandirene

Beautiful sunny day here in Shrewsbury today!


----------



## LadyJ

peterandirene said:


> Beautiful sunny day here in Shrewsbury today!


Good can you please keep it that way till at least a week today 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still just time for a few more to join us at Shrewsbury you have to 5pm on Wednesday to book.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*PRE BOOKKNG FOR SHREWSBURY IS NOW CLOSED*


----------



## Jezport

We will see you all there. We are going as traders so can't camp with you.


----------



## ceejayt

Looking forward to it. Have plucked up courage to tell my wife it's a Queen tribute band - she hates Quen, but she does love the proms o all s not lost.


----------



## LadyJ

ceejayt said:


> Looking forward to it. Have plucked up courage to tell my wife it's a Queen tribute band - she hates Quen, but she does love the proms o all s not lost.


Can't say i'm keen on Queen either :roll: but do like the Proms 

How about we all wear Red White & Blue Sunday night and bring your flags

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

We have arrived at the show ground.

The weather is sunny and the ground is good and firm.


----------



## Jezport

We have arrived at the show ground.

The weather is sunny and the ground is good and firm.


----------



## LadyJ

Evening All from sunny Shrewsbury 

As Jeremy says the ground at the moment is fine  and we are in the same place as last year 

If you could all download the MHF Badge thingy and put it in your windows it would help the guys on the gate to spot your ours and bring you down to us.

If you not coming can you please let us know by phoning or texting *0753 863 6122* please do not post on here as we may not have time to get on line.

We look forward to seeing you all tomorrow have a safe trip here

Jac John Bob & Andrea


----------



## Jezport

Just watched the BBC news showing the terrible weather in Shropshire. Luckily we have had a sunny summers day here so don't panic.It has missed us completely


----------



## Spiritofherald

I live in Shropshire and the weather was truly awful yesterday morning, but by early afternoon it all cleared up and we had a beautiful afternoon and evening. Today the sun is shining although there are a few clouds about, and it's a bit breezy. The weekend weather could be good, could be bad - who knows!


----------



## Jezport

Spiritofherald said:


> I live in Shropshire and the weather was truly awful yesterday morning, but by early afternoon it all cleared up and we had a beautiful afternoon and evening. Today the sun is shining although there are a few clouds about, and it's a bit breezy. The weekend weather could be good, could be bad - who knows!


At the show ground we had some rain last night but it's mixed sun and cloud this morning. The ground is still firm here so no worries about getting stuck.


----------



## Happycampers

Lovely morning here on the show ground rally field,but does any one know where the generator was running till 1am this morning,not very considerate as they should be off by 10pm????


----------



## ceejayt

Wasn't me - I thought it was the guy next door snoring


----------



## Raptor107

*Snoring*

Hi Chris

It would have been my son snoring, at least it masked the generator noise........if I connect my son upto the leisure battery maybe I can get extra power ! ?

I thought the Queen tribute band last night was excellent and made up for any possible upset.

Dave and Chris


----------



## aldra

May be a medical requirement Happycampers?

you never can tell

Aldra


----------



## ceejayt

Thanks for a great weekend - my blog with short video here. Annie and Chris Blog

Let the dad dancing begin


----------



## brynric

Many thanks for a fine weekend, despite the disappointing weather and me spending far too much money.
I loved the comment, "I only came for a draught excluder."


----------



## ICDSUN2

Thank you to the Marshalls for arranging a weekend with weather that was not too wet.

Thanks everyone for another good weekend.

Welcome to the new patrons of our great group, hope we didn't frighten you off, maybe see you at another rally.



Regards
Pam


----------



## rayc

Happycampers said:


> Lovely morning here on the show ground rally field,but does any one know where the generator was running till 1am this morning,not very considerate as they should be off by 10pm????


It was the caravan that was with the blow up Mickey Mouse slide. Definetly no generators were on in the MHF lines anywhere near that time.


----------



## stonflo

We did go to the show but on foot as we live a couple of miles away. 
Very enjoyable time on saturday morning until we saw THE MH. 
Walk round and round discussing the pros an cons went back to the stand and had a very useful discussion. Walk around again walked the rest of the way home. Decision made at about 4pm and phoned to say we would be back sunday morning to discuss details. Met at the gate and escorted to the stand. Result we bought a brand new motorhome. Eventually got home and continue to discuss whether we had done the right thing. 
Our old MH goes and the new one arrives next monay. 
Week after away to try it out. 
Thankgoodness we only have one show here a year. 
We will be away next year. 
Mike


----------



## val33

Thanks to LadyJ and JollyJack for another great rally. Weather was 'almost' dry and not too cold!

We had a great time, thanks to all you lovely members.

Dennis was last seen heading north seeking the sun, I imagine he's in Scotland by now  (ps, if you find any, will you let us know!)

Jackie, Val & Smithy


----------

